# The Completest Cult Film List Ever



## Marky Lazer

I've got a rather good list of cult films, but which movies do you think can't be left out from "The Completest Cult Film List Ever" ?


----------



## j d worthington

Yeesh! That's a tall order.... There are _A LOT!!!_ of "cult" films.... Just reading an even moderately comprehensive list would take _years!!!_ Do you have this in a form where someone could read it? PM me and let me know....


----------



## Marky Lazer

No, I'm just having one in my head. But I could just name the first ten jumping in mind, and let's continue from there...

* The Beastmaster
* Pulp Fiction
* Fight Club
* The Rocky Horror Picture Show
* Donnie Darko
* Night of the Living Dead
* The Hills Have Eyes
* Blade Runner
* Taxi Driver
* From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## j d worthington

Ummm. Therein lies the difficulty, I think, Marky. While all of these films do indeed have a "cult" following, they're all well-known far beyond such a limited audience; I'm not sure they'd fall into the normal usage of the term "cult", because of that... and the fact that they all had a rather large budget (save for *Night of the Living Dead*, *The Hills Have Eyes*, and *From Dusk Till Dawn* ... and even the last of these, comparatively speaking, had a rather good budget) and had -- again, save for those three -- considerable advertising and promotion. And, with the exception of Beastmaster, they've all had quite a lot of critical acclaim, as well.

Hmmmm.... I'm not quite sure what to call these, but I think -- at least over here -- use of the term "cult film" would have considerably different connotations... think *Atomic Submarine*; *Santos vs*. [fill in the blank]; *Scorpio Rising* (Kenneth Anger); the films of Mario Bava, Lucio Fulci and (though he's always had a fair amount of acclaim) Dario Argento -- and, again, the critical acceptance of these, now that the original director's version is available, makes it problematic to call them "cult" films at times....


----------



## Marky Lazer

Hmm... you're quite right there, I guess. The term "cult film" isn't easily defined. Well, it _was_ a bold experiment...


----------



## j d worthington

Don't mean to shoot down the idea, Marky, which is quite a good one... it's just best to define the term before setting about making such a list; make your definition known first, and then the reader(s) know what sort of films are being considered at the outset; it avoids them looking for something that doesn't stand a chance of being there....


----------



## Marky Lazer

What if I just let people name movies, and ridicule them for doing so if I don't like the movie they name?


----------



## j d worthington

LOL That might work.....


----------



## Dave

I also find it difficult to add without a definition of a 'cult film'. This wikipedia link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_film offers a definition and gives some suggestions - some of them quite unusual - 'It's a Wonderful life' in the USSR, Norman Wisdom films in Albania.

The 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' must have the ultimate fanatical fan following with the dressing up etc. But if that is the definition, then you would need to include 'Star Trek' and 'Star Wars' and personally, I don't see them as cult films.

These would be some of my suggestions:

The Italian Job
Get Carter
Withnail and I 
Plan 9 From Outer Space
This is Spinal Tap
Blade Runner
Akira
Dawn of the Dead
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension 
Barbarella
Donnie Darko

My own view would be that for a film to be considered a 'Cult Movie' it needs to have one or more of the following:

a cult director - independent or low budget
a cult actor
a cult soundtrack - cult music genre or cult band
a distinctive or unusual location for filming
a science fiction, horror or criminal theme


----------



## Nesacat

Apocalypse Now
The Hunger
Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas
Naked Lunch
Angel Heart
Omen


----------



## Thadlerian

I really want to identify this one as a cult movie, but it's hard for me to say if it fulfills the criteriae: Kontroll.


----------



## Joel007

wow, good lists. I loved donnie darko, fight club, pulp fiction, and apocalypse now... and i can't think of anything that hasn't been listed already  Although I'm sure there are many more out there.

Did anyone say Serenity?


----------



## Silent Speaker

Evil Dead, Clue...Young Frankenstein? P)


----------



## Paige Turner

I'm not seeing _Eraserhead, Liquid Sky,_ or _Repo Man_ on anybody's list. Don't they belong on somebody's list?

Edit: _Pi _and _Taxi Driver_


----------



## YOSSARIAN

_True Romance_
_Kentucky Fried Movie_
_Cannibal: The Musical_
_Amazon Women on the Moon_


----------



## Memnoch

LEON
Mean Streets
The Bad Leuitenant
All of Kubrick's virtually.


----------



## Memnoch

the Original Wicker Man
Straw Dogs
Clerks
Does Young Sherlock holmes qualify lol . . .


----------



## Memnoch

Lord of the Rings Cartoon, Jackson Borrowed from certain parts heavily,
talking of Cartoons "Watership down" ahhhhhhhh.
Anyone rem "Flight of Dragons?"
South Park the movie, "Uncle F**cker class!!


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Donnie Darko
Angel Heart
Clerks
Repo Man 
Red Rock West
Night of the living dead/Dawn of the Dead
Evil Dead
La Heane (not sure if thats spelt right)
Hard Boiled
Big Laboski (bad spelling but I can't be bothered)


----------



## jackokent

man bites dog
Texas chainsaw masacre
Rumble fish
Withnail and I
Harold and Maud
Holy Grail
Life of Brian
The birds
Lost in space


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Monty Python's Holy Grail & Life of Brian
Heathers
Repo Man
Evil Dead
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
True Romance
Taxi Driver
This is Spinal Tap
True Stories
Buckaroo Banzai
Raising Arizona
finally: *any and all Troma pics!!*

plus ...err...any I forgot that Ill add in later.....


----------



## red_temple

Repo Man
The Big Lebowski
Swingers
Heathers
Anything Monty Python
Manos, the Hands of Fate
A Boy and His Dog
Raising Arizona
Army of Darkness
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
Trainspotting
Highlander
The Shining
A Fish Called Wanda
The Kentucky Fried Movie
Airplane
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Amazon Women on the Moon
Cool Hand Luke
The Re-animator
Young Frankenstein

plus a bunch more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## j d worthington

I'm seeing an awful lot of high-end Hollywood product here... the definition of "cult movie" has decidedly undergone a sea-change over the years, hasn't it?

Well, I'll toss in a few for the moment, since we don't seem concerned to keep it to things that are truly "cult" films, but which have a large and rather vociferous following (not necessarily the same thing):

Ingrid Bergman's flms, especially *The Seventh Sign*, *Fanny and Alexander*, *Cries and Whispers*

*Last Year at Marienbad*
*The Ghoul* (with Karloff)
*Return of the Living Dead*
*The Resurrected*
*Death in Venice*
Passolini's *The Arabian Nights*, *Canterbury Tales*, and *Saalo*
*Carnival of Souls* (the Herk Harvey original)
the films of Roger Corman

and, yes, such things as *Atomic Submarine*, Russ Meyers' films, etc., etc., though I don't particularly have any use for them, they do indeed have a large cult following (as does that horrendous waste of film, *Sleepaway Camp*;ugh).

Also a few oddball things:

*The Ritz*
*Homebodies*
*Dark Star*


----------



## steve12553

GOt most of them so far but we left off, *Eraserhead* and Tod Browning's *Freaks*.


----------



## jenna

The Warriors


----------



## Marky Lazer

Dave said:
			
		

> My own view would be that for a film to be considered a 'Cult Movie' it needs to have one or more of the following:
> 
> {...}
> 
> a science fiction, horror or criminal theme


That one doesn't make sense to me, really.


----------



## ravenus

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Ingrid Bergman's flms, especially *The Seventh Sign*, *Fanny and Alexander*, *Cries and Whispers*


Ingmar you mean? 
But would they classify as cult, because I think they were funded by a government organization (Svensk Filmindustrie or something like that?)

SO what was the definition of cult again?


----------



## j d worthington

ravenus said:
			
		

> Ingmar you mean?
> But would they classify as cult, because I think they were funded by a government organization (Svensk Filmindustrie or something like that?)
> 
> SO what was the definition of cult again?


 
Oh, yes... Ingmar...  (I don't believe I did that!!!) Okay... That was my point exactly... A lot of the films on here simply didn't seem to fit that criteria of "cult film", but to be based on having a large and sometimes vocal following... in which case, Bergman's films would apply, as well. Which is why I think a good definition of what -- for purposes of this thread -- constitutes a cult film would be very helpful. No objections to any of the films listed, particularly, but things such as *Taxi Driver*, *Blade Runner*, the films of Stanley Kubrick, etc., just don't seem to fit as "cult" films, I'd say. They have too broad an audience base....


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

jenna said:
			
		

> The Warriors


 


*EXCELLENT* call! I cant believe I forgot the Warriors!


----------



## Nesacat

From Asia:
Enter The Dragon
Way Of The Dragon
Fist Of Fury
Wonf Fei Hung (Once Upon A Time In China)
Kumonosu jo (Throne Of Blood)
Rashomon
Ran
Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham
Kuch Kuch Hota Hai
Nang Nak


----------



## BookStop

All of my favs have already been listed: Donnie Darko, Big Lebowski, Heathers

Would Run, Lola, Run count?

edit = What about Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind? I know it became really popular, even with the critics, but that doesn't make it un-cultisty does it?


----------



## Jason_Taverner

jenna said:
			
		

> The Warriors


 
can you dig it!!!!


----------



## ravenus

I'm kind of wondering what the point of such a list would be. It seems to be so ill-defined in what films are gathered together, it's not even a helpful pointer for anybody interested in a particular kind of movie.


----------



## jenna

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> can you dig it!!!!



can you count, SUCKERRRRRRRS!! man i love that freaking movie.


----------



## littlemissattitude

jackokent said:
			
		

> Harold and Maud



  You know, I saw _Harold and Maude_ in the theatres when it first came out (it was a double feature with _What's Up Doc_), and I ended up seeing that thing three times in one week.  _Excellent_ movie, with excellent songs by Cat Stevens.


----------



## tiny99

Amazon Women on The Moon...hee-hee. is that the one with Arsenio Hall in it???


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

jenna said:
			
		

> can you count, SUCKERRRRRRRS!! man i love that freaking movie.


 

hey Warriors! _*clink clink*_ come out and plaaaayay!

Lets get down to it Boppers!!!


----------



## BookStop

tiny99 said:
			
		

> Amazon Women on The Moon...hee-hee. is that the one with Arsenio Hall in it???


 
Ha Ha - I'd forgotten all about that movie. Remember Son of the Invisible Man?


----------



## Roboripper

I'd argue that The Rocky Horror Picture Show _does_ count as it's not a mainstream phenomenon, it's still a relatively underground movement.  the 'cult' may have more members today than when it started in the 70's, but it's nowhere near as big as other concepts, such as the aforementioned Star Trek and Star Wars.

I'd also include...

Dagon
Nosferatu (F.W. Murnau)
Hammer Horror


----------



## Cloud

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> You know, I saw _Harold and Maude_ in the theatres when it first came out (it was a double feature with _What's Up Doc_), and I ended up seeing that thing three times in one week. _Excellent_ movie, with excellent songs by Cat Stevens.


 
I;ve been meaning to view this again and it happened to be on the tv yesterday.  Glad to see it on this list--cool clothes!

The Blues Brothers.  

The Barbarian Brothers.


----------



## dustinzgirl

See, now you are all talking my language.


A Space Odessy (HAL Oh NOES!)
Airplane 1 and 2
Slapshots (I dont care if its cult or not, that movie should be on ever movie list on the planet.)
Planet of the Apes (1-10000)
Alien, Aliens
Conan
Red Sonja
Evil Dead, Evil Dead 2, Army of Darkness
Gremlins (Maybe--but not Gremlins 2 because they o ver advertised it and made a good idea into crap--just like star wars)
Cocoon, Batteries not Included, Close Encounters of the Third Kind (yes, bigger budgets than most but you can not deny the following and the 'independent feel' of the movies)

Mad Max (et al.)
QUEST FOR FIRE! (LOL)
Star Wars (Pre lets mess it up and make a lot of money era)
TRON
War Games (?)
Pretty much any zombie movie, in fact I think the entire zombie genre is a cult classic.
Clerks, Clerks 2 
Mall Rats
The Kiss Movie (Uh, forgot the title)
Resivior dogs (Maybe)
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me (I love that freaking movie)
Repo Man, Wisdom
Hackers (possibly, thats up for debate, but the movie itself marked a change in the generations to Gen X, therefore I have to include it)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. Because that movie pwns. But, if I am going to include that as a cult classic, I also have to include Harley Davidson and the Marlbro Man.

Oh, and Time Bandits, I think. Not sure of the following though, but if we include that we have to include other munchkin movies like Willow.


Cartoons I consider Cult Classics 
Secret of Nihm--yes it is a cartoon, but its also got a strong, loyal following. The Last Unicorn (just watched that and I loooooove that movie) Fire and Ice, Heavy metal, Vampire Hunter D (first tru anime I ever saw, and I was hooked like a crack junkie)

Isn't there a LOBO cartoon too, afte the comic book? I think I remember one? Anyone?


PS: Im also goig to include Blues Brothers and Blues Brothers 2000, as I don my hat and sunglasses. Cool cats, man, cool.

What about teen classics like--Dont Tell Mom The Babysitters Dead and Adventures in Babysitting?



PPS: I will not deny that Donnie Darko is a cult classic, but personally I hated that movie. It made no sense. And the big bunnies scared me.


----------



## jenna

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> hey Warriors! _*clink clink*_ come out and plaaaayay!
> 
> Lets get down to it Boppers!!!



i like to put bottles on my fingers and play The Warriors sometimes. everyone thinks i'm crazy, but that's probably because i am...

i love both The Last Unicorn and Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead. i heard that they were doing a live action remake of The Last Unicorn? i don't know whether anything came of that or not. i also heard that they were doing a remake of The Warriors, which would to me signal the end of civilisation.


----------



## dustinzgirl

jenna said:
			
		

> i like to put bottles on my fingers and play The Warriors sometimes. everyone thinks i'm crazy, but that's probably because i am...
> 
> i love both The Last Unicorn and Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead. i heard that they were doing a live action remake of The Last Unicorn? i don't know whether anything came of that or not. i also heard that they were doing a remake of The Warriors, which would to me signal the end of civilisation.


God I HOPE NOT!!!

Oh, and there are lots of car cult classics tooo:

The Wraith, Vanishing Point, orginal gone in sixty secs, dirty mary crazy larry, christine, bullit, and many others.

Remakes make me want to puke.

If they do a live remake of the last unicorn I won't buy it, it will go against everyithing i believe in.

What is wrong? Can't hollywood come up with thier own ideas anymore?


----------



## jenna

well i just looked up info on the Warriors remake, hoping that they'd decided against it. they haven't. here's the stupid thing, it's not even much like the original at all, it's going to be set in LA and be between normal boring gangs like the bloods and crips etc. no baseball furies! they reckon that beyond the title and the basic premise of Cyrus getting shot and the Warriors being accused, there'll barely be any resemblance. so WHY are they bothering basing it on the original at all? why not just make a totally different movie? what is it with Hollywood that they can get things so wonderfully wonderfully right sometimes, but then get things so heinously wrong???


----------



## j d worthington

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> What is wrong? Can't hollywood come up with thier own ideas anymore?


 
Quite frankly, they save money this way; instead of an initial story conference, or a first-draft screenplay, they can cut straight through to later drafts, often skipping several writers' fees. As writers are the lowest rung on the ladder in Hollywood to begin with (generally speaking), the savings amount to peanuts; but the execs have never seen writers as anything other than cattle, at best. Read Harlan Ellison's introduction to *I, Robot: The Illustrated Screenplay*; it'll give you considerable insight into how the executive mind works; back it up with Moorcock's *Letters from Hollywood*, and you'll understand completely how we keep ending up with such dreck over and over and over and....

After all, why on earth do you think they went with reality shows in the first place? It avoids accredited writers and the producers and such get to try their hand at creating scenarios wityout having to worry too much about actual dialogue or characterization...


----------



## dustinzgirl

I never watched reality shows because they are unrealistic, uncreative and generally just dumb. Then I watched solitary---Im hooked now, that show makes me laugh my butt off! The robot pwns!

Anyways, no I understand they save money that way, but still---it feels like, for us older folks, our childhood is being torn apart and rebuilt. I dont like it.

Oh, and does Alfred Hitchcock movies count as cult classics?


----------



## j d worthington

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> Oh, and does Alfred Hitchcock movies count as cult classics?


 
Frankly, if *Taxi Driver* and *Fight Club* fit... so far as I can see, the definition of what's a cult film is completely open.... Though you might have something if you went for some of the early Hitchcock films he did through Gaumont; those aren't well known, but they often have quite a following and are usually quite good....

And I know what you mean about our childhood being rebuilt ... with shoddy materials, at that. What troubles me is how, with nearly all of the originals easily available in most parts of this country at least, people will swallow these egregious blobs of bile without blinking. My God, if I'd known it was this easy to get people to down crap, I'd have invested in my own cod-liver-oil company.... At least that might have some benefits for the recipients!

A particularly painful memory: The remake of *The Fog*. Now, the original certainly isn't on the leve of *Citizen Kane* or *Treasure of the Sierra Madre*, but it's a very nicely-done ghost story; genuinely eerie and understated, with a traditional but rather well-done sort of tale. The remake has got to be one of the worst wastes of time I've seen in my life -- and, as I've remarked elsewhere, I was married to a film major, and saw literally tons of absolute crap (seeing it for free, we would often practically live in the theatres): the plot (if one can call it such) made absolutely no sense; the motivation for the haunting was completely blown within the film; it was extremely overdone with CGI and gore; senseless digressions; boring acting; and in general, a complete waste of celluloid to rank with *Death Ship* (1980?); *The Grim Reaper* (1980s -- a film so bad that, after at least seven title changes it still hadn't made its money back); or *The Crimson Cult*. No, my feeling is very much that, if they keep this up, we burn down the studios (excepting -- I think -- Studio 25? where the original Phantom of the Opera was filmed in 1925-26) and tar-and-feather the executives before running them out of the _country_ on a rail.....


----------



## dustinzgirl

Yeah, the fog remake bit, and I liked the original way better.

Wasn't there another "The Fog" movie from a book, in this version, early 80's, the fog turned ppl into plants and was actually aliens?

Hmm...Ill have to do some googling.

Anyways, I also have to add

Q and Flash Gordon 

And Godzilla!!


And how far should the horror go, I mean, can we consider traditional horror flicks like the best--Rosemary's Baby, Hell Hotel or Hotel Hell or whatever, Omen, Excorcist, and oh


Midian....what is the name of that movie, argh! Its on the tip of my tongue........


Oh, and The Lost Boys?


----------



## j d worthington

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> Midian....what is the name of that movie, argh! Its on the tip of my tongue........


 
I assume you're referring to *Night Breed*?

Well, we certainly don't seem keeping to any particular definition of cult film that I'm aware of.... It really would help if some criteria were laid down here on that; otherwise it seems just really wide-open for any film that is very popular, or even very popular with certain groups....

In other words: Clarification, please? *HEEELLLLPP!!*


----------



## dustinzgirl

Yes Night Breed! I love that movie. I need to find it, I have not seen it in years.

Yes we need to define cult classics.

First, it has to be low budget...that is, it can not rely on mass media and so on. It should shock, or enlighten, or relate to the generation at hand. It should be more popular than anyone thought it should be, and have a loyal following fo people who can watch it over and over without being tired of it.

And it should definetly not be a remake.


----------



## ravenus

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> Wasn't there another "The Fog" movie from a book, in this version, early 80's, the fog turned ppl into plants and was actually aliens?


The book by the name of *The Fog* that I know of is written by James Herbert and is about a fog that turns people into murderous crazies.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Well, let us continue the chat about cult. Soemwhere earlier I heard the term cult actor? What is a cult actor really?

Robert DeNiro? Playing in Taxi Driver and Jackie Brown, I'd say yes, but playing in Showtime... Not so cult...

Uma Thurman in QT's movies, yes. Uma Thurman in movies like Prime, My Super Ex-Girlfriend or Be Cool, nah, not even close...

What about good ol' Brat Pitt? Troy and Mr and Mrs Smith... NO! Se7en, Fight Club... yes.

How do you rate an actor or actress on his or her cultness?


----------



## Dave

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Soemwhere earlier I heard the term cult actor? What is a cult actor really?


I was thinking of someone like James Dean or John Belushi. Because they died before their time, any film they were in becomes a cult film.

I don't know how you would define a cult actor though. Many other actors are described as cult actors who are still alive.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Oh yeah, how could we forget Highlander?

And as for cult actors: Christopher Walken has starred in so many films of this ilk, I have to vote him in. Plus, he is a hottie as Satan.


----------



## TK-421

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Revenge of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## pixter

TK-421 said:
			
		

> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Revenge of the Killer Tomatoes


 
LOL My brother recently go these two movies for my dad's birthday, mostly as a joke. 

As far as my choice for a cult film, _Big Trouble in Little China. _Almost anything by John Carperter, really.


----------



## philoSCIFI

Sleepaway Camp?

What definition of "cult" are we going by?


----------



## j d worthington

I almost mentioned that one, as it has quite a cult following nowadays... but, frankly, I'm trying very hard to forget that I ever saw the bloody thing!!!!


----------



## steve12553

If it weren't for the ending, it would still be a bizzare movie.


----------



## Dave

Speaking of the bizzare, _Napoleon Dynamite_ has a big cult following. I didn't find it that funny myself, but it has that independent production, unknown director, unknown cast quality that instantly makes it a 'cult' film.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Dave said:
			
		

> Speaking of the bizzare, _Napoleon Dynamite_ has a big cult following. I didn't find it that funny myself, but it has that independent production, unknown director, unknown cast quality that instantly makes it a 'cult' film.



Yeah, but I have to put that on the list I have of movies everyone else loved that I hated. Right after Donnie Darko.


----------



## roddglenn

I couldn't watch Napoleon Dynamite all the way through - there were a few amusing bits in it, but 99% of it just irritated the ass off me.


----------



## Wolfeborn

would have to say that a cult film would be any film with a strongly devoted fan base or a small devoted fanbase.  that being said cult films generaly get the title by beeing at least 15 years old, low budget and with about 5 fans lol.  a cult actor would be someone who predominantly stared in or is best known for work on in cult films.

films I would consider as beeing "cult" 

Lost boys,
dragon slayer,
Near Dark,
bullit,
the man with no name westerns,
there are many many others


----------



## Nesacat

I could not watch Napoleon Dynamite all the way through either. It was a media preview and I think about half of us walked out. Last time I did that was for Red Sonja.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> would have to say that a cult film would be any film with a strongly devoted fan base or a small devoted fanbase.  that being said cult films generaly get the title by beeing at least 15 years old, low budget and with about 5 fans lol.  a cult actor would be someone who predominantly stared in or is best known for work on in cult films.
> 
> films I would consider as beeing "cult"
> 
> Lost boys,
> dragon slayer,
> Near Dark,
> bullit,
> the man with no name westerns,
> there are many many others


Just for mentioning bullit, you get a billion cool points!
You walked out on Red Sonja? I love that movie.


----------



## Wolfeborn

red sonja is awesome love those films


----------



## Harpo

Has nobody yet mentioned the complete works of John Waters?
"Pink Flamingoes" has to be on any list of cult films (along with all the others which Divine was in), then there's more recent greats like "Cry Baby".

Also, any film with the word "teenage" in the title has to be a cult classic.

And then there's all the obscurities you might find classed as 'incredibly strange films', such as "Rat Fink A Boo Boo", or "10,000 Maniacs".

is "Koyaanisqatsi" a cult film?


----------



## littlemissattitude

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> bullit



_Bullitt_ is one of my all-time favorite films.  Best car chase ever.  But even better, it has Steve McQueen.


----------



## jenna

Harpo said:
			
		

> Has nobody yet mentioned the complete works of John Waters?
> "Pink Flamingoes" has to be on any list of cult films (along with all the others which Divine was in), then there's more recent greats like "Cry Baby".




LOVE Cry Baby!


----------



## Loner

_The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension_ 1984.
Buckaroo Banzai is a world famous neurosurgeon, physicist and rockstar. It's a hilariously crazy sci-fi film which makes fun of everything from movie merchandising to the ridiculous skills of our hero and the obviousness of the aliens living among us.
Check out Jeff Goldblum's over the top cowboy outfit (worn through the entire film) complete with sheepskin chaps. You will laugh inappropriately until your cheeks ache. The "special" effects are indeed very special and they alone will have you rolling on the floor in tears.

I have yet to see a film that refuses to take itself seriously as much as this one. It stars Peter Weller, John Lithgow, Ellen Barkin, Jeff Goldblum and Christopher Lloyd.

Best quotes:

"Remember, no matter where you go, there you are."

"When it comes right down to it, this far inside the head it all looks the same. No, no, no, don't tug on that. You never know what it might be attached to."

*Mission Control*:"Buckaroo, The White House wants to know is everything ok with the alien space craft from Planet 10 or should we just go ahead and destroy Russia? "
*Buckaroo Banzai*: "Tell him yes on one and no on two. "
*Mission Control*: "Which one was yes, go ahead and destroy Russia... or number 2? "


----------



## Memnoch

Harpo said:
			
		

> Also, any film with the word "teenage" in the title has to be a cult classic.


 

Erm . . . not sure that works!!! Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles/II/III !! lol Hardly classics.

Bad Leiutenant, 
Bad Boys (Not the Will Smith version!!!! Sean Penn as youngster great acting)


----------



## Joel007

Nice avatar loner!

and don't mess with the ninja turtles


----------



## Harpo

see? for some people, the ninja turtles are indeed cult viewing.


----------



## Memnoch

lol well I didn't say I didn't enjoy them Aprils hot in the 1st lol


----------



## infinite

I agree with Rocky Horror and maybe labyrinth and the lost boys but in a different way


----------



## Memnoch

Lost boys is without a doubt cult viewing!!


----------



## carrie221

Okay I will admit that I am way tooo lazy at the moment to read all ten pages so if these movies are already on here... 

Clerks (I have not seen all of the movies but my best friend is from Plainsfield so...)

Rocky Horror Picture Show

Legally Blonde (with the law school group)

... and I have now forgotten what else I was thinking of


----------



## The DeadMan

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> would have to say that a cult film would be any film with a strongly devoted fan base or a small devoted fanbase. that being said cult films generaly get the title by beeing at least 15 years old, low budget and with about 5 fans lol. a cult actor would be someone who predominantly stared in or is best known for work on in cult films.
> 
> films I would consider as beeing "cult"
> 
> Lost boys,
> dragon slayer,
> Near Dark,
> bullit,
> the man with no name westerns,
> there are many many others


 *I am glad that you mentioned Near Dark. I think it is one of the best all time Vampire Movies. I especially like the Redneck Bar scene! *


----------



## Clay

Fahrenheit 451
The Wild Ride
Videodrome
The Holy Mountain
Santa Sangre
Monty Python and The Holy Grail
Night Tide
Go
Groove
Repo Man
Donnie Darko
Sid and Nancy
Blue Velvet
Fire Walk With Me
Master of the Flying Guillotine


----------

